# The Local Taphouse, Sydney



## petesbrew (26/2/09)

Aparrently it's opening day today.
Anyone going this arvo after work?
I hope to get up there for a couple of beers.


----------



## PostModern (26/2/09)

2 more days in my AFM.... the AGONY!


----------



## Muggus (26/2/09)

Will it be open Saturday?
I'm in the City Saturday night (Belgian Beer Caf), and I might see if I can drag my entourage over that way.


----------



## Swinging Beef (26/2/09)

Muggus said:


> Will it be open Saturday?
> I'm in the City Saturday night (Belgian Beer Caf), and I might see if I can drag my entourage over that way.


"No more credit"
Is the only good reason to leave the BBC.
Unless its happy hour on the Franzi's down at Lowebrau.


----------



## Doc (26/2/09)

I rang them about 30minutes ago.
They still aren't open.
They are HOPING to open about 6pm tonight. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (26/2/09)

If anyone goes, report back on the food options, please


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/09)

Hmm, might wait for next week sometime.


----------



## Doc (26/2/09)

I know you changed your mind Petesbrew.
How was/is it ?

Doc


----------



## Muggus (26/2/09)

Quick question...exactly where is it!?

I've heard Flinders Street somewhere, but i'm not sure!


----------



## redbeard (26/2/09)

122 Flinders st (cnr sth Dowling). The old Palace hotel, near Moore park. From central, walk up Albion, cross road & turn right. Any 37x bus will also go past it. Will try to visit tmw after work.

http://bit.ly/Pcx3y


----------



## Stuster (26/2/09)

Love the street view from that link. Very helpful. :lol:


----------



## redbeard (26/2/09)

yeah, put the streetview man onto the dowling st & then click the arrow into the intersection, then click the arrow into flinders ... street then tunnel ! google maps needs a depth slider


----------



## glennheinzel (26/2/09)

Petesbrew was at there at 6pm. He was told to come back in 60-90 minutes. I met Petesbrew at a pub nearby. Somehow I sank 6 balls on the pooltable (I'm no pool shark) and we still lost. Pete?????????

Beer selection at the new place was good. Fat Yak and the barley wine stood out.


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/09)

Rukh said:


> Petesbrew was at there at 6pm. He was told to come back in 60-90 minutes. I met Petesbrew at a pub nearby. Somehow I sank 6 balls on the pooltable (I'm no pool shark) and we still lost. Pete?????????
> 
> Beer selection at the new place was good. Fat Yak and the barley wine stood out.



Yeah, Glenn twisted my arm all to easily to go. Met Glenn at the Excelsior for a Barons Lager (not bad at all), and a quick taste of an average Lovells Lager.
Went back up to the Taphouse to be told come back in another hour.
Ended back at the Cricketers Arms, where, as Glenn stated, he sunk balls like a champ. I can't play for sh!t so yeah, we lost.
Headed back up to the pub (more arm twisting, but by that stage I was already in trouble with SWMBO), and it was open!

Great selection of beers. A book with a table of contents, showing BJCP styles, and what they have to offer of that style!
Didn't get to look at the bar menu. I'm sure it's online.
Had the 5 Islands Spangled Wheat (I think that's the one?), but sadly had to drive home (and was out of cash & time).

Nice little pub indeed. It must be noted that one of the barmaids had the most impressive pair of ripped jeans I've ever seen.
An old bloke next to us was annoyed there was no VB, and kept asking for something that tasted like VB. He seemed happy in the end with a German Lager... can't remember which.

I'll be keen to try it again.


----------



## gap (27/2/09)

I work about 10 minutes away so may pop in at lunch time to have a look and a quick taste.

Graeme


----------



## Swinging Beef (27/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> Had the 5 Islands Spangled Wheat (I think that's the one?), but sadly had to drive home (and was out of cash & time).


HA! Wollongong beer.. what did you think?


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/09)

gap said:


> I work about 10 minutes away so may pop in at lunch time to have a look and a quick taste.
> 
> Graeme


Check the opening times. I have a feeling its only open from 4pm on weekdays.


----------



## gap (27/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> Check the opening times. I have a feeling its only open from 4pm on weekdays.




Thanks for the heads up. I have to go that way at luch time anyway so no harm done if it is not open.

Graeme


----------



## PostModern (27/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> Had the 5 Islands Spangled Wheat (I think that's the one?), but sadly had to drive home (and was out of cash & time).





Swinging Beef said:


> HA! Wollongong beer.. what did you think?


Yeah, what did you think of it?



petesbrew said:


> Check the opening times. I have a feeling its only open from 4pm on weekdays.


They'd be mad not to open for Thurs/Friday lunches.


----------



## Josh (27/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah, Glenn twisted my arm all to easily to go. Met Glenn at the Excelsior for a Barons Lager (not bad at all), and a quick taste of an average Lovells Lager.
> Went back up to the Taphouse to be told come back in another hour.
> Ended back at the Cricketers Arms, where, as Glenn stated, he sunk balls like a champ. I can't play for sh!t so yeah, we lost.
> Headed back up to the pub (more arm twisting, but by that stage I was already in trouble with SWMBO), and it was open!
> ...


Looks like this could be my new starter pub before the cricket/footy. It's a thirsty walk from Central.


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/09)

PostModern said:


> Yeah, what did you think of it?



Pretty nice. I'd probably go for the franziskaner next time though.

Would've loved to try more, but like I said, I'd already hit my quota for the night.


----------



## joshuahardie (27/2/09)

I thinks I'll go for a stroll at lunch and see if it is open.


----------



## glennheinzel (27/2/09)

petesbrew said:


> Pretty nice. I'd probably go for the franziskaner next time though.
> 
> Would've loved to try more, but like I said, I'd already hit my quota for the night.



I agree with Pete. An american wheat beer is interesting and would definitely go down well on a hot day, but my preference is for Franziskaner.


----------



## petesbrew (27/2/09)

Rukh said:


> I agree with Pete. An american wheat beer is interesting and would definitely go down well on a hot day, but my preference is for Franziskaner.


Come on Glenn,
How did the night pan out after I did the bolt?


----------



## joshuahardie (27/2/09)

Can confirm it is not open until 4pm during the week, and from midday on the weekends. :angry: 

Gonna make getting there on the AHB pub crawl difficult.
by the time you hit all the micros and bars that are open early, you would not be able to walk the distance to 'the local'

still peering thru the window, it looks like a nice place for a beer, and you can't beat the selection.....

Just open for lunch during the week, so I can get there.


----------



## Swinging Beef (27/2/09)

Hard to beat a Franzi!


----------



## gap (27/2/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Can confirm it is not open until 4pm during the week, and from midday on the weekends. :angry:
> 
> 
> still peering thru the window, it looks like a nice place for a beer, and you can't beat the selection.....



Was that you with a mate peering through the Windows at about 12:15pm??

Graeme


----------



## joshuahardie (27/2/09)

gap said:


> Was that you with a mate peering through the Windows at about 12:15pm??
> 
> Graeme



No it wasn't, but I was there 30 seconds before that.
I saw them have a look around just as I was leaving, to head back to work.

Shame, I was itching to try the beast again, and the barley wine sounded pretty good too.

Josh


----------



## Curry (27/2/09)

You've got me all excited now, I'll be there at about six'ish. After I do the 'Paddington Gift' to reserve my seat for tonight Tah's game.


----------



## redbeard (28/2/09)

About 20? beers on tap, all except a squires, the hoe & a leffe are from small/craftbrewers in nsw/vic/wa. That in itself is a great effort ! schmiddies are about $5, pints $9. Kitchen provides finger food, chips aka fritties, mussells $15? & pizzas $13? from memory. a burger or steak could be a good addition to the menu. there is bar on grnd floor & 1st. the latter is more relaxed with rooms with tables sofas etc. big inverted u shaped fonts on both bars  nice original style decor. staff are green but friendly & keen. I think I had a taste of the barleywine but was very roasty, hence my confusion. mmm My pick of the on tap beers was the Jamison Beast ipa. Like a strong LC  Doc - its calling you !! 

list of beers : http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2009/...ek-finally.html

edits - more infoz, more senze


----------



## Curry (28/2/09)

Having just walked in the door after two sessions at 'The Local', I must say big thumbs up!! Finally a proper beer bar in Sydney, Redbeard discribes the place and all I can add is the food was excellent for beer food. Highly recommend the salami pizza, the meatballs and fries with mayo were also good. As redbeard said, my mind is a bit confused after the barleywine but the Beast is the go. Although the Murray's Pilsner was a great start before watching the Tah's win.

Word of warning for anyone going next week, it is Mardi Gra on saturday!

I'll be back for sure.


----------



## Bizier (28/2/09)

I have 1 week still of working close by (1 of 2 wks notice knocked over). I will have to sample their wares while in the area.


----------



## Doc (28/2/09)

redbeard said:


> mmm My pick of the on tap beers was the Jamison Beast ipa. Like a strong LC  Doc - its calling you !!



Cheers Redbeard.
I'm heading into the city today for a bucks evening.
Might have to make a stop at The Local before I meet up with the lads.

Doc


----------



## Doc (1/3/09)

Checked it out yesterday.
Had The Yak, Murrays Pils, Bridge Rd Saison and The Beast.
Had a good chat with the barman and the owners. Great place.

Doc


----------



## Curry (2/3/09)

I'll be heading back on Friday night to bookend another Tah's game. I hope to repeat a very successful Friday night on both the rugby and beer front. I'll be wearing a blue shirt and I'll be there around 1720 before heading back to the footy stadium. Say hi if you see me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bizier (2/3/09)

Doc said:


> Checked it out yesterday.
> Had The Yak, Murrays Pils, Bridge Rd Saison and The Beast.
> Had a good chat with the barman and the owners. Great place.
> 
> Doc



You talkin' tap or bottle there Doc?


----------



## kabooby (2/3/09)

I might head there this Friday berfore the tahs game as well. Just need to make sure I leave enough time to try all the beers :chug: 

Kabooby


----------



## Doc (2/3/09)

Bizier said:


> You talkin' tap or bottle there Doc?



All on tap.
They have 20 taps (all craft), and another 70 different beers in bottles.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/09)

Just had a call from Jay (jayandcath) who was sitting up at the Taphouse enjoying a taster tray...prick. He was describing the beers blow by blow, just wanted to hang up on the bastard, but inquisitiveness got the better of me. Recons he will have to do another taster to get to taste all of the ones he wants to try. Advised him to leave The Razorback Barleywine until last in any case, but I bet he has another in the second taster tray and can't find the door :lol: f.king serve him right.

I know he'll end up drunk dialling me later......not going to answer :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/09)

Now he's sending me pics of the Beers on Tap Menu Board


----------



## jayandcath (3/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Just had a call from Jay (jayandcath) who was sitting up at the Taphouse enjoying a taster tray...prick. He was describing the beers blow by blow, just wanted to hang up on the bastard, but inquisitiveness got the better of me. Recons he will have to do another taster to get to taste all of the ones he wants to try. Advised him to leave The Razorback Barleywine until last in any case, but I bet he has another in the second taster tray and can't find the door :lol: f.king serve him right.
> 
> I know he'll end up drunk dialling me later......not going to answer :lol:



Sounds like someone is miffed that he couldn't be there, well fear not Screwy, if was absolutely terrible. The beers were warm and tasted funny and you simply wouldn't have liked it at all, come to think of it I didn't even know a lot of them...........................

No seriously, IT WAS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!! I had a fat time, and the prices were very reasonable ($4.50 - $9 for a pot and $8 - $14 for a large from memory, ps was a little dusty)
I met one of the owners, the manager from Melbourne and that will be running the Sydney pub. All great people and I can't wait to get back there for another session.

One thing I would advise, don't pop in for a quick one, go in and have a session.......you won't be disappointed.

Jay


----------



## Direktor (4/3/09)

Glad to hear that you lads have got yourselves a nice, new watering hole up north.

I LOVE The Local in Melbs - best beer bar in town, bar none.

Good beers, nice surrounds, friendly and knowledgable staff, great food and yeah, good beers - served well... 

Enjoy.


----------



## Curry (7/3/09)

I was blown away last night when I was standing at the bar ordering a beer when I noticed out the corner of my eye that the fridge had bottles of Cantillon Gueuze. I think they may have some bottles left but I did knock a few off.


----------



## kabooby (8/3/09)

I went on Friday before the rugby, and then again after the rugby  

Couldn't help myself

Loved the line up of beers

Kabooby


----------



## redbeard (13/3/09)

Had the Baron's Honey Bock tonight. very nice & too easy drinking for the % alc ;-) The Hop Mother was also a very good bitter APA. Hopefully they will become seasonals, rather than one off's. The pizza was also suprisingly filling. There is also now a burger on the menu  Check out the above beers before they disappear.

cheers


----------



## /// (13/3/09)

BOOYAH pics from the 'welcoming committee...'

Showcase


----------



## Hogan (13/3/09)

Had a chat with manger Guy on the alcapone last friday night. Reflected on Qld "jase' and his introduction to the Taphouse. Anticipate that a few of the southern highlands and Campbelltown brewers will be there for lunch on Saturday 21/3. Anyone who cares to join us will be most welcome.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Barry (14/3/09)

I will try my best to join you if that is OK. Been very keen to get there. Had a great time at their St Kilda branch last year.


----------



## syd_03 (14/3/09)

anyone going tonight?


----------



## syd_03 (14/3/09)

guess not then lol


----------



## kabooby (14/3/09)

Barry said:


> I will try my best to join you if that is OK. Been very keen to get there. Had a great time at their St Kilda branch last year.



Hey Barry,

Should see if any of the other ESB guys want to come along.

Kabooby


----------



## Barry (15/3/09)

I am trying to get one or two along at least


----------



## .DJ. (16/3/09)

went to the Taphouse yesterday.. thouroughly enjoyed it!

Started off with the Saison - my virgin Saison experience.. Very nice.
Then had a the burger! NICE!!
Hefeweizen was next
Then the "Growler" Brown Ale.. Interesting beer this one! An Amber APA I would say..
The onto the Wiked Elf Pale. Probably the pick of the bunch for me..
Also tried the Barons Hop Mother.. Hoppy, bitter.. NICE!
Jameison Beast IPA was also on the menu so I had to try one!
Had the Black Wattle Ale by Barons also but my palate was shot by then...
Then had the Feral Barleywine to finish off..


I loved that the place was just about the beer..

And surprisingly, there were more women in there than men! That was a little wierd!


----------



## Hogan (17/3/09)

For the information of Barry and the ESB'ers who were thinking of meeting us at the Taphouse this saturday. When checking the train schedules I find that there will be nothing running on the Southern Highlands and East Hill rail lines for the whole of this weekend. There will be buses, but from experience they are a nightmare. So I have spoken with Kabooby and Pumpy and we have decided to put it off till the following saturday 28/3. Hope to see you there.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Adamvw (9/4/09)

Anyone heading to the Taphouse on Anzac day?
Hear they are having a special day of NZ and Aus beers - 8 NZ beers on tap & 10-12 great Aus beers on tap.
Said to have the Wig & Pen Venom Double IPA
Feral Hophog IPA
Sunshine Coast Dunkelweizen
Matilda Bay barking flamingo Famboise
Flying Horse Durty Angel Porter and more....

Ill be there in the afternoon sometime, hope to meet some of you guys sometime.


----------



## KingPython (9/4/09)

Yep I'll probably be going.


----------



## .DJ. (9/4/09)

The lineup so far is as follows:

NEW ZEALAND
1. Pitch Black Stout (Invercargill)
2. Organic Pilsner (Emersons)
3. Golden Ale (Three Boys)
4. Dakota Dark Schwarzbier (Wigram)
5. IPA (Tuatara)
6. Wobbly Boot Porter (Harringtons)
7. Golden Tusk ESB (Pink Elephant)
8. Stonecutter Scotch Ale (Renaissance)

AUSTRALIA
9. Draught Ale (Stone & Wood, NSW)
10. Venom Double IPA (Wig & Pen, ACT)
11. Hop Hog IPA (Feral, WA)
12. Sunshine Coast Dunkelweizen (QLD)
13. Barking Flamingo Framboise (Matilda Bay, VIC)
14. Dirty Angel Porter (Flying Horse VIC)
15. Vale Ale (McLaren Vale, SA)


----------



## captaincleanoff (9/4/09)

i'll be there!!

Anyone know if they reserve tables/areas for larger groups? Thinking of getting a big group together in a few weeks


----------



## KingPython (9/4/09)

Is there an enlightened soul that knows if we get the Monday off in NSW?


----------



## petesbrew (9/4/09)

King Python said:


> Is there an enlightened soul that knows if we get the Monday off in NSW?


Sadly not at our work. Thankyou very much Rees. :angry:


----------



## PostModern (9/4/09)

King Python said:


> Is there an enlightened soul that knows if we get the Monday off in NSW?



No, we're not. Why should we?


----------



## Adamvw (9/4/09)

No public holiday for Anzac day this year -falls on a Saturday.

Saw a sign the other day that you can book out one of the rooms for a private party.


----------



## KingPython (9/4/09)

PostModern said:


> No, we're not. Why should we?


It falls on a Saturday, it's a public holiday hence Monday should be off.


----------



## PostModern (9/4/09)

King Python said:


> It falls on a Saturday, it's a public holiday hence Monday should be off.



I get the concept, but more looking at the implications. We'll be celebrating ANZAC Day on the 25th, so why should we not be rocking up to work on the 27th? Going to watch an invisible march? The whole convention of granting additional days when holidays fall on the weekend is weird to me.


----------



## KingPython (9/4/09)

Something to do with annual days off or something to answer your question broadly.


----------



## PostModern (9/4/09)

Aaaanyway, I'm hoping to get there on ANZAC day. That beer line-up looks superb!


----------



## Bizier (9/4/09)

I will be there on ANZAC for sure. I will try to get early for dibs on some Emmerson Pilsner before the keg blows... I have never tried it.


----------



## Josh (9/4/09)

We Gov't employees are receiving penalties if we're at work on Monday. I'm on RDO so will get a full days pay instead :beer: 

And I'm off on the Saturday. Probably be in the Rocks with some old buddies though.


----------



## benny_bjc (26/4/09)

Hi,

Had the Wig and Pen Venom Double IPA at the taphouse and was wondering if anyone know whether you can get hold of this in bottles? I am assuming it is a seasonal brew.

Also anyone know what hops are used in this beer?

Thanks


----------



## Hargie (26/4/09)

beer007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had the Wig and Pen Venom Double IPA at the taphouse and was wondering if anyone know whether you can get hold of this in bottles? I am assuming it is a seasonal brew.
> 
> ...




....A...not bottled at this time...

....B...From memory, Richard's first one last year used Galaxy...could be wrong...memory may well be rooted...


Scott
SCB


----------



## KingPython (26/4/09)

Was it packed?


----------



## wabster (26/4/09)

Yeah been interested in this thread as myself and a group of friends are headed there this coming Friday arvo.

Seems they do have food at least, and the range of beers is very impressive.

Any other comments at this stage from those that have been there?

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Josh (26/4/09)

I wound up going to the game on Saturday. Stopped in at the taphouse for a couple before walking to the SFS. Had the Pink Elephant Golden Tusk ESB and the Matilda Bay barking Flamingo Framboise. Enjoyed both. My only minor complaint was I couldn't find a seat.


----------



## syd_03 (26/4/09)

Shoulda come upstairs Josh


----------



## Josh (26/4/09)

syd_03 said:


> Shoulda come upstairs Josh


Are you for real? Didn't even know one existed... and was thinking it was kinda small too :huh:


----------



## syd_03 (26/4/09)

Yeah there is a second bar up there and loads more seating.
Was a few fellow AHb's there too.


----------



## benny_bjc (26/4/09)

wabster said:


> Yeah been interested in this thread as myself and a group of friends are headed there this coming Friday arvo.
> 
> Seems they do have food at least, and the range of beers is very impressive.
> 
> ...



Range of beer is excellent!! 
The food menu looks great as well!

Prices seems quite reasonable considering the value.
Nice atmosphere... was very busy on ANZAC day and had trouble get seats even upstairs.

Lots of little rooms upstairs as well as the main areas.

A must go!


----------



## Bizier (26/4/09)

Myself, girlfriend and Andrew all made it to the bar and got a handle of Emerson's Pils before it blew, which was great, and was my main aim of the day.

Great to see Mr & Mrs Eyres (sp?) and Jason there. Was a very fun night and we pummeled our livers accordingly.


----------



## KingPython (27/4/09)

The double edged sword about this place is that it's become really popular over the past few weeks.


----------



## .DJ. (27/4/09)

i went before and after the footy..

packed, packed and packed but awesome beer and atmosphere..

Had the Wig and Pen IIPA.. Fan-BLOODY-tastic.. Too easy to drink.

And had the Grand Cru on tap.... :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## wabster (3/5/09)

I went there Friday. A group of 5, we were there at 4pm, almost first in the door  We took up residence at a high bench table, closest to the bar, one of only 2 there.

To my palate the Rocks Brewing co.'s 1809 Pale Ale was terrific. The dunkle and hefferweisens I just couldn't get into. Over the course of a few hours we tasted just about everything on the menu boards and then some. Some preferred certain styles over another, and we tended to compare and even share small samples. None of us went with the sampler paddle though. Small beers of 330ml varied from about $4 to $7, large (pint?) from $8.50 to $14.

While I have been looking forward to getting there since I missed getting out the St Kilda venue when I was in Melbourne for the Homebrewing Conference last October, I'd have to say my overall feeling was one of disappointment.

The beers on offer and the range was fantastic. Yes it is expensive, but we expect that, these are class beers, served well in suitable glassware.

The venue itself was quiet from 4pm till about 5.30pm, when the crowd jumped in size and loud music came out of the sound system, which in turn caused people to talk at yelling level, thus increasing the noise level. I'm sure you know the picture.

By 6pm the place was a madhouse. Getting served at the bar became more difficult as a few people took up residence at the main service bar area, effecting reducing the size of the service area by 50%. After an hour or so a staff member moved the stools away but not before there was a solid period of time where getting served took way too long.

The place was wall to wall people, noisy and the old dunnies just don't cope.

I have no idea why they have chosen to only open at 4pm on weekdays. If I go back it is likely to be earlier in the week to see how the place is then. However until the hours are longer it is unlikely I'll return. Same with my 4 friends.

Summary, great beers, overcrowded noisy and chaotic venue

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## dreadhead (3/5/09)

I agree with you Wabster, fantastic range of beer, friendly staff etc... when it's packed it does go a bit mad, impossible to get a seat if you're not there at opening, and pretty difficult to get a beer when you're a short arse like myself and people are camped at the bar. However, I will be going back as Sydney seems to be lacking in quality beer venues compared to Melbourne from what I've heard. Hopefully seeing the crowds of beer lovers rocking up at the Taphouse will start a bit of a beer revolution in Sydney, and a few similar venues will pop up around the place, pretty sure the demand is there. 
Back on the Taphouse, reckon it might be a bit of a nightmare in winter when the place fills up and the doors are closed.... think the only aromas I'll be picking up on will be the sweaty bloke crushed in next to me


----------



## benny_bjc (9/5/09)

Can anyone confirm when the taphouse opens during the week?


----------



## joshuahardie (11/5/09)

From 4pm Mon-Fri
From noon Sat-Sun


----------



## KingPython (11/5/09)

Yep the Taphouse is definately a place to only go mid-week.


----------



## PostModern (22/5/09)

I'm going there to meet some old school mates this evening. The Darlo list looks fantastic. Can't wait to grab a big pint of Murray's Porter ~~


----------

